# Miomantis , EXO Commune



## Serle (Feb 9, 2018)

These  Seven (7) female Miomantis Paykulii  (Egyptian ) have been residing together for two weeks now .


----------



## River Dane (Feb 9, 2018)

That’s pretty cool! I didn’t know they could live communally. They’re also very adorable.


----------



## Serle (Feb 10, 2018)

These little Mio's keep surprizing me , I've had them for a couple years and they literally grow on you..........  S .


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 10, 2018)

I have been swapping my 3 mated females in and out of the `good enclosure` to lay their eggs. Keeping them all together would sure save me hassle but as I`ve named and bonded with all 3 I think I`d be pretty heartbroken if one of them got offed   Somehow I think the dozen or so males might not be as willing to have roommates.

Maybe next round if I managed to produce more females.


----------



## Serle (Feb 10, 2018)

hy Teamonger  , I wouldn't house the adult males together but gravid females don't mind ....... S


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 1, 2018)

That's very interesting! The.miomantis (caffra) we have here would kill each other immediately.


----------



## Serle (Apr 1, 2018)

There has been one casualty in the community , not bad for 7 females over the course of a couple months........ S


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a miomantis caffra housed next to an orthodera novaezealandiae, there are plastic Lego windows separating them. She spends 90% of her day with her face pressed against them frantically wanting to attack o.novaezealandiae haha! The otherantis hasn't even acknowledged her existance. You've done well!


----------



## Serle (Apr 2, 2018)

Ironically since my last post we had another battle to the finish and lost another Mio.

That being said it is the circle of life........ S


----------



## Aristalochia (May 29, 2018)

How many are left now?


----------

